# mordförsök på anna lindh

## fimblo

fy fan. sitter vid datorn och TV och väntar på besked på nån sorts uppdatering. Just nu är hon fortfarande på operationsbordet. hatar att vänta.

undrar om det var politiskt motiverat...

----------

## Zen

Jag tror det var nån idiot som hade något emot henne. Jävla pack!

----------

## hensan

Inte försök längre, hon är död.

----------

## NiklasH

Fy fan för 11:e september, det datumet borde raderas ur almanackan.

----------

## kitana_ann

 *NiklasH wrote:*   

> Fy fan för 11:e september, det datumet borde raderas ur almanackan.

 

Kusligt det här med 11 september ....

----------

## frippz

Tanken är kuslig. Är det någon som är ute efter att göra 11 september till årets jävelskapsdag?

----------

## isaak

"Femårig mördad på skola i Arvika"

 - http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/nyheter/story/0,2789,359366,00.html

"Saknad flicka funnen död"

 - http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/nyheter/story/0,2789,359433,00.html

Det händer mkt skit på samma dag  :Sad: 

----------

## ozt

Mm det är skitigt..konstigt att det inte hände så mycket förra året.

----------

## ebrostig

Jeg proevde aa titte paa news her i gaar og i dag, men ingen av de amerikanske kanalene har hatt noe om saken. Kun en notis paa marquien nederst paa skjermen. Typisk amerikansk!

Erik

----------

## isaak

jag har kollat både på cnn.com å news.bcc.co.uk.. å dom hade tagit upp Lindh på första sidorna. det e ju iaf bra.

----------

## jonas_nilsson

Konstigt att man kan bli så berörd av en person man aldrig träffat, inte ens sett i verkligheten.

----------

## isaak

Det var lite otäckt torsdags. Jag hörde på P3 när dom intervjuade diverse människor. En tjej vart intervjuad hade ändrat sig i EMU-frågan. Hur lyckas man med det? Vad har mordet med EMU att göra? Hur kan mordet ändra en persons personliga åsikt i den frågan? Förstår någon?

----------

## jonas_nilsson

Jag har inte ändrat mig, men visst - jag kan erkänna att plötsligt blir Anna Lindhs ord mycket tyngre - man inser vilken bra politiker hon var jämfört med de flesta andra. De flesta andra upplever jag som maktpolitiker, som vänder kappan efter vinden, men hon kunde säga vad hon tyckte till t.ex Colin Powel och Belusconi utan att det var något märkvärdigt med det. De fortsatte att respektera henne ändå. Det ger styrka åt hennes ord.

----------

## NiklasH

Jag tror nog att hon hellre skulle velat att man verkligen gick och röstade på det alternativ man tror är bäst, snarare än att rösta jag bara för att man tycker synd om henne och hennes familj.

En annan sak:

Nu har kvällstidningarna publicerat en bild på mördaren. Sådärja, då

visade de en gång för alla att det är viktigare med lösnummer och annonsintäkter än att mördaren tas fast. Sabla horor...

----------

## jonas_nilsson

Håller med helt.

Och Aftonbladet "gjorde bedömningen att det inte försvårar utredningen". Jävla idioter, låt polisen avgöra vad som försvårar och inte!

Det känns för bedrövligt. Jag var förbi vid NK kvällen efter. Det var som att stiga in i en alldeles tjock bubbla av tystnad när man närmade sig. Likadant på Sergels torg igår. Man ser på folk att de är berörda. Det är inte det där vanliga vardagströttheten efter en dag på jobbet.

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

